# Cabo San Rita drink



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is a total shot in the dark here, but I'm failing massively on Google. 

When I went up to St. Louis, I had dinner at O'Charley's after getting off the plane at like 11pm. I had this dope salad and an awesome drink called a Cabo San Rita. Possibly because I was jet-lagged, but man, that thing knocked me on my keister and had me singing all kinds of silly stuff. I want to know what's in it so I can make one or have one made for me, but I can't find the recipe. Hoping its not an O'Charley's well-guarded exclusive-type secret.

Anybody know? Domo in advance!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a couple friends that live in STL...I should have them hold the bartender hostage for the recipe! HAHA only kidding! =]


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> This is a total shot in the dark here, but I'm failing massively on Google.
> 
> When I went up to St. Louis, I had dinner at O'Charley's after getting off the plane at like 11pm. I had this dope salad and an awesome drink called a Cabo San Rita. Possibly because I was jet-lagged, but man, that thing knocked me on my keister and had me singing all kinds of silly stuff. I want to know what's in it so I can make one or have one made for me, but I can't find the recipe. Hoping its not an O'Charley's well-guarded exclusive-type secret.
> 
> Anybody know? Domo in advance!


Here are a couple of recipies :woof:.....

Cabo-rita
From Cabo Wabo Tequila

2 ounces reposado tequila 
2 ounces freshly squeezed lime juice 
1 ounce triple sec

Combine all ingredients in a cocktail shaker half-filled with ice. Shake well, and strain into a salt-rimmed martini glass.

Makes 1 drink.

__________________________________

3.0 oz Cranberry juice
0.75 oz Mandarine Napoleon Orange Liqueur
1.0 splash Lime juice
1.5 oz Sweet and Sour mix
1.5 oz Tequila

Directions: Mix together with crushed ice in a glass and garnish with mint leaves


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is the same - google's subpar for mixer recipes nowadays. Had to use bing to find it
http://www.azcentral.com/style/hfe/recipes/articles/0625cocktail0625rec1.html


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Mmmmm... Thanks, you guys.


----------

